# Boot Sales



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm sure this has been asked before.......but

Boot Sales - are they actually advertised anywhere?

How do you find out where and when they are held?

Occasionally I see home made cardboard signs tacked to lamp-posts whilst driving round - but that's all

Can't say I've noticed any advertised in the local papers

I tried a Google search - but nothing useful came back

Any tips?

thanks


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Ron,

Try the local paper, the one's in my area are advertised it the "what's on section"

Don't know if you will find any watch bargains, like Foggy and Neil are always showing us. I think their car boots are are a bit more specialized, than the average one's.

You do see the odd watch though. I picked up an old 17 jewel Sekonda on Sunday for a princely Â£1. Amazingly it is keeping good time.

Then again you sometimes find watches and the owners think they have something really valuable. I enquired about an old tired looking Cossak watch missing it's second hand, that made a Vostok look really "high end" the seller told me he had seen them in a book and it was worth Â£20. There's me thinking I would get another watch for a Â£1









Away from watches, car boot's are great places for bargains, for example I have been collecting the bit's together to put electric power in our two sheds and to put some lights down the garden. I now have more than enough armoured cable, two R.C.D's, metal sockets and light switches for the sheds, and outdoor sockets and junction boxes all for about Â£15.

MIKE..

P.S The Sekonda had a loose back, so I could have a look at the movement. The movement has the Poljot "crown" on it. What is the connection between these Two companies? I always thourght they where seperate


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Sekonda was a UK company that sourced its watches from most of the watch makers in the USSR. A Sekonda could have been a Raketa, Vostok or Poljot under the skin.

I saw some Slava watches still being sold with Sekonda on the dial.









Sekonda now sources its watches in the far east these days.

This is a Raketa.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Stan....now I know.

That's a lot nicer Sekonda than mine









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe Mike, but yours has a Poljot movement.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Same cases, same movements, almost the same dials and hands.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe Stan, but I would ware your's, mine will just stay in the draw. It's not a "looker"

P.S

Just seen PG's post it's the same as his Sekonda.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's not a bad looking watch Mike, it's just 1970's in style. The guts of the watch will be good if it's a Poljot.

I'm wearing two (







) Timex at the moment, the electric on my left wrist and PG's auto on my right.
















Got to make sure they get a good wearing from time to time.









God help me if I ever get a posh watch.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> That's not a bad looking watch Mike, it's just 1970's in style. The guts of the watch will be good if it's a Poljot.


 Stan,

Send me you address and you can have it, if you want. You will give it a good home


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Only if you let me pay for it.

Thanks.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan,

It only cost a Â£1, I don't want paying. You will do me a favour one day in the future.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK Mike,

You win.







I will send you a PM old mate.

I will dump a couple of quid in the Lifeboat box (I'm a supporter of the RNLI) in your name anyway.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DEAL


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Done and done.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And its got a red second hand...


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info Mike


----------

